# Shampoo



## gsd1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello all, 

We are getting our first GSD in a couple of weeks (10 months old). What is the best shampoo out there? Is there anything else we need to maintain his coat healthy and shiny? Brand and where to purchase would be fabulous! 

thanks


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i like mane and tail; originally a horse product; it can be purchased at your local wal-mart


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

forgot to add, get a good german grooming rake (this is where to invest a fair amount of money), and a slicker brush; i also like a horse brush (they're called dandy brushes); the 1st two help remove the undercoat and the dandy brush leaves a nice shine on the coat

furminators are nice, but pricey; if you want one, shop around on ebay for prices; they're ridiculously expensive in pet stores

don't forget nail clippers; i like the guillitine (i know i spelled that wrong, lol) type

and superabsorbent towels for after bathing to absorb the excess water

i like j-b wholesale in new jersey and buy the towels from them; you can find them online at http://www.jbpet.com; i know the owners personally; great customer service, decent prices


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

HyLyt shampoo from either the Vets office or PetsMart, it's very gentle and smells really good. Right now I'm using NuSalT from the Vet. This is a medicated shampoo so I wouldn't use it unless you need too. But, if you need to it's GREAT and it smells good too. Otherwise I would recommend the HyLyt shampoo or anything that is gentle and tearless. 

As far as other things you might need .. I would say get a toothbrush and start getting your puppy familiar with that, if you plan on brushing the pups teeth it's definitely something to start when they are young. 

Congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

A great shampoo I use is Miracle Coat brand. It has tea tree oil and is soap-free and gentle enough to use daily if needed. It's great to moisturize the coat and skin, and soothes any itchies. I also buy the leave in "lusterizer" spray that is a conditioner, also with tea tree oil in it. I always get comments on the dogs' coats after using these things.

BTW, tea tree oil is a natural antiseptic and safely deters fleas and other pests.

Here's a link (I get mine at a local specialty pet shop, though Petco/Petsmart might carry it):

http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Coat-Dog-S...3461146&sr=1-12

The MOST IMPORTANT thing you can do to ensure a gorgeous coat is to feed a high-quality kibble (check out the feeding section for good examples) or balanced RAW diet.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like Earthbath products and Vet Solutions Aloe and Oatmeal. I like Mane and Tail too, only used their conditioner though. Don't get a shampoo with any chemicals and I like for mine to be soap free.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with pink~~I only use Miracle coat with tea tree oil...it is an exceptional shampoo and the lusterizer finishes a perfect job. I buy the concentrated shampoo...lasts forever


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ellen366i like mane and tail; originally a horse product; it can be purchased at your local wal-mart


Mane and Tail is wonderful. I use it on my horse as well as myself! It smells great too


----------

